# Ronny Turiaf..



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

A childhood friend of mine plays for Gonzaga and is teammates/friends with Ronny and he apparently has been working out for the Kings...He says that the Kings are very interested in him and he feels there is a good possibility he will be picked by them at #23.....

How would you guys feel if Petrie went after Turiaf?


----------



## MazzyStar (Jul 20, 2004)

From what I've been reading about him on draft sites, he sounds pretty good. Kings need a tough banger. Also says that he's a pretty good defender, which of course the Kings are in dire need of ... Defense.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I would be very happy if he drafted him, he's got passion for the game, my favorite kind of player, and a type the Kings don't have many of.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

I would love to have Turiaf

he's 6'10 right?

hes a nice defender/ shot blocker

poor mans Ben Wallace

btw: Pietrie hasnt been that great with draft picks..hes more of a trade type GM


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Dodigago said:


> btw: Pietrie hasnt been that great with draft picks..hes more of a trade type GM


When was the last time he had a top 15 pick? Can't really expect the guy to find gold at the end of the first round. I do believe he picked Peja.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

yea but look at RC Bufford


VERY LAST PICK - Ginobli

End of 1rst round - Parker/Udrich


Geoff had some lottery/ middle picks that were busts


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Thanks for the info!

I would be all for Petrie selecting Turiaf. Seems like just the player the Kings would need, and he looks like he would be in our range....NBADraft.net has him being selected at 27 and DraftCity.com has him being picked at 30.

NBADraft.net Profile 

DraftCity.com Profile


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

Thanks...I don't know much about him but if the Kings are interest in him, then it must be something good about him.

zagsfan20: Hope you stick around to give up any updates. :reporter:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Dodigago said:


> yea but look at RC Bufford
> 
> 
> VERY LAST PICK - Ginobli
> ...


Don't forget Turkagolu...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

NBADraft.net has him ranked as the 8th best PF in the draft and has this interesting note:

http://nbadraft.net/2005positional.asp



> NBA scouts are biased against French players. It's a fact. But Turiaf is a player.


Maybe this could work in our favor and he'll fall to 23.

And Petrie has picked a Frenchy in the past, Oliver Saint-Jean aka Tariq Abdul-Wahad.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

I would Love to have Turiaf, Turiaf or Simeon and I'd be happy. Ike Diego and Warrick might be around too, so we will have some great options i think. Though Ike will probably wait a year


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

From Chad Ford.....



> Backup guard Kenny Thomas did a nice job replacing Chris Webber, but the Kings would love to add a little more athleticism and size to their frontcourt. Players like Andray Blatche, Charlie Villanueva and Ronny Turiaf would all be good fits in Sacramento. The team also needs some depth in the backcourt if they decide not to pick up Bobby Jackson's option. Players like Ellis, Fernandez, Winston, McCants and Garcia could all be good fits.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> From Chad Ford.....


Thanks for the quote.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

now that ive looked into it more I think that Turiaf would be a horrible pick loll



Turiaf = Brian Skinner with less experience and a bit more height


I think if it was up to me I would pick

Jarret Jack

thats considering nobody like May or McCants dropping like crazy

with Jack I think that would allow us to get rid of Bobby Jackson

I used to love Bobby..but its time for our organization to move on


----------



## azswami (Mar 26, 2003)

Turiaf is a beast. The Kings and about 20 other teams could use him desperately.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

Skinner is basically the same exact player

I bet if you look at the hype from when skinner was drafted itll say the same thing


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Dodigago said:


> Skinner is basically the same exact player
> 
> I bet if you look at the hype from when skinner was drafted itll say the same thing



1998 Draft 



> Brian Skinner, F, 6'10 (Baylor)
> They got rid of Jason Caffey and now they are regretting it. The only problem with drafting so low is that Jordan, Pippen and Rodman might not return and the Bulls won't get anything in return. In other words, they need players. Skinner might not be the player for them if all goes downhill with the re-signings. They won't find anyone to build a team around with this pick so they might as well get a role player.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Actually, when Skinner was first traded, some people were saying that he had played soft or was afraid of contact for Phili. He sure shed that after the trade. 

I agree that we should probably keep Skinner and go a different way with this pick, even though I like what I have seen and read about Turiaf.


----------

